# Perch Eggs?



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just wanted to see if any of you knew what Perch eggs looked like? Or if you had pictures of them. We have some Giant Perch in our pond but don't catch a lot of small Perch. Wanted to see if they were spawning. The eggs I see now along the shore look like napkins under water. They are eggs and they generally are along Brush Piles and rocks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Perch eggs
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a=X&ei=TUesTfaLCMHk0QHV4cn5CA&ved=0CBoQ9QEwAQ

Toads have layed their eggs at my place but they look more like black pearls in a clear sheath.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

here is a pic I took back in 2008


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome! Those are what our's look like. Hopefully the fry will make it.


----------

